# Slin pin into pec



## Dyers Eve (Oct 25, 2011)

OK I'm ready for something different. I want to try a slin pin injection into my pecs. Where is the best place on the pec to pin? No nipple commments.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 25, 2011)

Pin the side of your pec, horizontal to your body. You don't wanna pin perpendicularly. Inner chest is best, where your pec has the most flesh. I wouldn't go over 2ml unless you have an enormous chest.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 25, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...







There.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahhhh come on Animalhouse, WTF!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 25, 2011)

SpotInjections.com

I use 1" 25g just above my nipple, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 inches above it!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 25, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Ahhhh come on Animalhouse, WTF!


 
I'll take any chance I can get to gross someone out with a hairy manboob!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 25, 2011)

I slam it in the meatiest part straight on with a 1/2" slin pin. Inner middle chest for me.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I slam it in the meatiest part straight on with a 1/2" slin pin. Inner middle chest for me.


 
That's exactly what she asked for.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, I just did it. I sort of pushed my bicep into my chest to push it up and out. Had plenty of muscle to shoot into that way. Shot into the inner chest about a inch or two in and halfway up.
First half of the slin pin went in without me even feeling it, then bam, it started to sting the further in it went. Finally got it all the way in and went nice and slow, about 1 min to inject all 1 ml.
I'll probably do it again, maybe I'll go more towards the middle of the chest. I dunno. I didnt really care for that sting, I wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Deity (Oct 26, 2011)

Heh, I was doing it with Test suspension a while back, left a nasty knot at first.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 27, 2011)

How big is your chest


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I slam it in the meatiest part straight on with a 1/2" slin pin. Inner middle chest for me.



+1


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 27, 2011)

Love doing the chest!


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 27, 2011)

as others said..find the meatiest part and do it..
takes some time though to push it in eh


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2011)

I hit Pecs a lot with a slin pin, Middle inner chest is my sweet spot.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 28, 2011)

I did a little titty bangin last night.... wait we're talking about gears.


----------

